# Need help!



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll be going down to the panama city pier. What can I catch with a stinger rigged cigar minnow? Im not going to the end of the pier because I don't want to deal with those people. I'll fish right before it though. Can i still catch kings, and Bonita? I'll give the people my kings, etc, I have no place to keep them


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about using a stinger hook. A #4 or #2 4x strong treble on a couple feet of sevenstrand steel leader, either 27 lb. or 60 lb. depending on water clarity works for me.


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

"Those People". Watchu mean bout "Those People"?


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

You don't have to be on the very end of the pier to catch Kings...big smoker Kings will cruise the shallow bars as well as the shadowline of the pier looking to ambush injured and/or unsuspecting baitfish.

Using a stinger or cheater rig is fine too, although you don't really need them when big Kings are around, as they'll eat your entire bait. They're also a disadvantage when the water is gin clear and the Kings are leader shy, which means they can most likely see your stinger/cheater rig. Usually, stinger/cheater rigs are most useful when schoolie Kings or Spanish are only taking swipes at your bait and leaving you with nothing but the head.

Bonito of course, are best caught on a white jig and they too feed anywhere from a foot of water on out to past the T so you don't have to worry about not getting a shot at them either if you decide you don't want to fish the end of the pier.

A word of advice on those "people" on the end of the pier....they're locals who have probably fished that pier for years and years and as long as you don't come across as a know-it-all or try to go out there like you own the end, they'll usually go out of their way to help you out. They're really good people, most of them, and all you have to do is be cool until they warm up to you, which usually doesn't take long.

Welcome to paradise and best of luck!


----------

